# Tricky Projector Selection for a Tight Situation



## tzer0 (Jun 11, 2010)

I need a projector that I can mount over a couch on about a 10' ceiling that will throw to a 55" screen about 10 - 12' away. I seem to be in between a short throw and a regular projector. The main problem being that the room has a built in entertainment center I'd rather not use and a window with blinds opposite it. I'd much rather move the couch and hang a framed screen on the brick above the fireplace than mount a TV there and have wires exposed. And I don't want the ends of the screen hanging over the edges of the brick either. And I can't mount any closer because of ceiling fan ensconced in the ceiling. Star Power suggested the Epson 8100, but I read a review that said it had problems with short bulb life. A tricky problem, I know. Any suggestions? :huh:


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

tzer0 said:


> I need a projector that I can mount over a couch on about a 10' ceiling that will throw to a 55" screen about 10 - 12' away. I seem to be in between a short throw and a regular projector.


Wow, i'd suggest you have a good bit of choice :T Before i went to a 1080P projector i was using a Sanyo PLV-Z2 (720P) & this would put up a 120" screen from about the same distance. Now i'm using a Mitsubishi HC5000 & that throws up a screen size of up to 110" from the same distance of about 12'.

If you only plan on a 55" screen you might well find that even if you set the PJ on the smallest screen size (no zoom) you'll still have a bigger projection than 55". There is no way i could get an image that small on any of the PJs i have tried in the past including an old Sony 800 x 600.

I'd suggest you take a serious look about at manufacturers specs on screen size & distance, i have a feeling you might well need a medium if not long throw projector to get a screen size that small.

Good luck with it, projectors rock :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you only want a 55" sized image why go with a projector. For the amount of money your spending on the 8100 you can buy a really nice top of the line 55" display. The contrast ratio and brightness of a display at that size would be much better.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The Panasonic PT-AE4000U can project a 55" picture from 10 feet away and would be the best bet for your situation outside(top projector in it's class atm) of a TV which I'd still suggest. Wires need not run all over the place. 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Panasonic-PT-AE4000U-projection-calculator-pro.htm

For your request the Epson 8100 would probably be overly bright. 

BTW are you in DFW?


----------

